# Is Hot Glue Safe for Rats?



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I know a lot of people make little play structures using Popsicle sticks and white Elmer's glue, and I tried it one time for my mice and it was so messy and unstable. Is it okay to use hot glue for rats? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

I think if you buy the hot glue that says 'non-toxic' on it, it should be safe. Make sure you only use small amounts, and if your rats are big chewers, I wouldn't recommend making it.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

They only chew things they sleep in, I have some hot glue but it doesn't explicitly say it's non toxic. I'll research the brand and check, if not hopefully they have some at the craft store (I checked target today but they didn't have any that was specifically non toxic). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlefoot (Mar 10, 2014)

If you buy no toxic, you should be fine. I would also suggest to not use anymore than you need, thin lines, or beads of glue. That way your babies are less likely to eat large amounts at once, causing blockages.


----------



## littlefoot (Mar 10, 2014)

Make sure you use wood hot glue sticks...they really are worth buying, as regular sticks tend break apart sooner.


----------

